

Ross Ulbricht to judge: “Please leave me my old age.” - MaximillianII
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/2086668-gov-uscourts-nysd-422824-251-1.html

======
nemmonszz
As somebody who knew Ross in college, this is rather heartbreaking.

~~~
MaximillianII
Can you tell us how he was? I don't think it is heartbreaking only for people
who knew him. He did throw a big part (if not all) of his life away :-/ He is
scheduled for another trial for attempted murder, so I am afraid he will never
get out of jail.

